# How to heat 30x30x45 enclosure



## Fifi81 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just wondering what the best method to heat something this small? Smallest heat cord I have found so far is 2m so I think that’s too big. And most heat mats would almost cover the whole base. Thoughts and ideas? Am I better off with overhead heating on something this small?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi Fifi81
I would use a small heat mat around 5 to 7 watt. If its to big , just put half of it under the tank to create a hot side. You can run it through a dimmer switch to adjust temps. Good luck.


----------



## Malpas (Oct 7, 2020)

There's a 5W heat mat that's 14x15cm and a 7W mat that's 15x28cm from reptile one that shouldn't be too big. There should be ones from other brands around that size too. Heat tape is also an option but from what I've seen of it I personally wouldn't use it.

On something this small I don't think overhead heating would work. For it to reach the bottom of the tank without going everywhere it'd need to be either really focused which can lead to burns or be really low in the enclosure which would also be a bad idea. I don't know if there'd be any sort of overhead heating that would work for something this small and give any sort of gradient.

Personally I'd go with a small heat mat on a thermostat.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 7, 2020)

It's impossible to give a good answer without knowing some more information. Perhaps most importantly, what animal(s) you plan to put in it.


----------



## Ajar5 (Oct 8, 2020)

Info is a must?


----------



## Fifi81 (Oct 10, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> It's impossible to give a good answer without knowing some more information. Perhaps most importantly, what animal(s) you plan to put in it.


Pygmy Python hatching


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 10, 2020)

Fifi81 said:


> Pygmy Python hatching



I'd go for floor heat.

You haven't stated what material your enclosure is, you haven't even said which dimension the 45 is, or what your units are (I'm guessing cm), whether aesthetics are important to you or you just want it to be practical, whether cost is important, whether you plan to use this enclosure permanently or upgrade to something else, whether it's your only snake or you'll be housing it in conjunction with others... all of this makes it possible to give you advice and offer ideas which work for your circumstances. If you can't be bothered describing your needs, it's not possible to give you the best option for providing floor heat in this enclosure.

Best of luck.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 10, 2020)

Pygmy python hatchling wont do to well in that size enclosure anyway

youd want something not much bigger than a chinese take away container


----------



## Fifi81 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I'd go for floor heat.
> 
> You haven't stated what material your enclosure is, you haven't even said which dimension the 45 is, or what your units are (I'm guessing cm), whether aesthetics are important to you or you just want it to be practical, whether cost is important, whether you plan to use this enclosure permanently or upgrade to something else, whether it's your only snake or you'll be housing it in conjunction with others... all of this makes it possible to give you advice and offer ideas which work for your circumstances. If you can't be bothered describing your needs, it's not possible to give you the best option for providing floor heat in this enclosure.
> 
> Best of luck.


30cm square by 45cm high. All glass. Cost and looks not so important more about animal husbandry.
[doublepost=1602540986,1602540931][/doublepost]


Herptology said:


> Pygmy python hatchling wont do to well in that size enclosure anyway
> 
> youd want something not much bigger than a chinese take away container


Thanks for the tip. How would I go about heating something that small?


----------



## Rob (Oct 13, 2020)

Fifi81 said:


> How would I go about heating something that small?



The first reply in this thread pretty much answers this question.

Whatever your heat source is, you place only a small portion of the container on it. This will create a hot end, the other part of the container (that isn't on the heat source) can be considered the cool end. Of course you will have to tweak the positioning and ensure your temps are correct.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 13, 2020)

Fifi81 said:


> 30cm square by 45cm high. All glass. Cost and looks not so important more about animal husbandry.



Get a new enclosure, get something made of a better material and of better dimensions more suitable to a non arboreal python.


----------



## Fifi81 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Get a new enclosure, get something made of a better material and of better dimensions more suitable to a non arboreal python.


As someone new to this and asking for some advice can you recommend what is better. Nearly all commercial enclosures are all glass and This was the smallest I could find for a hatchling. Perhaps being a veteran you could assist in a non judgmental way so that beginners are able to bullied their knowledge.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Oct 13, 2020)

Fifi81 said:


> As someone new to this and asking for some advice can you recommend what is better. Nearly all commercial enclosures are all glass and This was the smallest I could find for a hatchling. Perhaps being a veteran you could assist in a non judgmental way so that beginners are able to bullied their knowledge.


I like to use melamine enclosures and floor heat. I build most of mine myself to the dimensions I need
[doublepost=1602559980,1602559835][/doublepost]


Shaggers89 said:


> I like to use melamine enclosures and floor heat. I build most of mine myself to the dimensions I need


But ive heard people get good results out of Vision enclosures. I just like to use melamine easy to get and relatively easy to work with allows me to make them to the exact dimensions and have the features I need out of it where I need them to go. Heat Cord or a heat mat works the best from my experience.
[doublepost=1602560046][/doublepost]


Fifi81 said:


> Pygmy Python hatching


ahh yea well that changes my answer nothing bigger then a Takeaway container for a hatchling as Herpetology said


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 13, 2020)

Fifi81 said:


> As someone new to this and asking for some advice can you recommend what is better. Nearly all commercial enclosures are all glass and This was the smallest I could find for a hatchling. Perhaps being a veteran you could assist in a non judgmental way so that beginners are able to bullied their knowledge.



Nearly all commercial enclosures are as bad as they are expensive. Pet shops prey on the inexperienced in order to extract your money.

For a temporary hatchling enclosure I'd go for a $2 plastic tub on a heat mat. This is pretty much what I use even for the most expensive/valuable hatchling snakes, the main difference is the type of floor heating I use (I use heat cords and have banks of tubs together). The only challenge you'll have is adding ventilation. Most people drill or melt holes in them. It's certainly not my method, but perhaps is best for beginners. Make sure the holes aren't large enough for the snake to fit through and make sure there is enough. A dozen little holes is insufficient and will result in excessive humidity. If you do find the humidity is too high, use a smaller water bowl. Always keep the water bowl at the cool end, the only exception being if you temporary boost in humidity and for whatever reason can't use another method.


----------

